# Skid steer, tracked or not?



## Kybol

Well I was thinking that if I made any money this winter I might buy a skid steer. It will most likely beer a Deere, but am wondering the pros and cons of a tracked unit, or if wheels would be good enough. It would be used mainlty for landscaping, around the farm, maybe get some jobs for it, that kinda stuff. Will probably use it a little around the yard to remove snow as well. I did borrow a 320 ( I think) last year to clean some snow on the yard, it did work good, just took a little while in the deep stuff.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## snow game

I run 8 skid steers (6 New Hollands 2 Deere) when I purchased my last one I purchased a set of after market tracks with rubber pads, my next purchase will a rubber track machine. If we have a real muddy site the tracks will do circles around the tires They have a much smoother ride, better for grading, more traction feels like I'm in my dozer on slopes. The down sides are more turf damage, and feels akward on asphalt. They say the rubber track machines don't last very long, but I guess that would depend on usage and operator.


----------



## magnatrac

I have never plowed with a permenant tracked machine but I can tell you that my OTT rubber tracks slip alot in the snow. I love them in the summer but they come off in the winter. I only use it around the shop in the winter( mainly to load/unload pallets) but I do plow the shop out with the bucket. I run a N.H. L175 2 speed ( comp to a JD 320) with mclaren rubber pro tracks and love them in the summer. It's great becasue the tracks make a loader twice the machine in the dirt, and the rubber lets you go across any surface. I ran regulard crossbar tracks in the past and had to lay plywood on driveways, etc. The only down fall of OTT track is the ground pressure. I can go through mudd ,sand or and rough site ,but a soft lawn is better left to the fixed tracked machine! You can save about 3k going my route but if you need to have the ability to run on real sensative turf it's not the best option. Just my$.02 , shaun


----------



## stauffer.80

We have a New Holland C185 with permanent tracks. It is very nice for yard jobs, moving dirt, and anything not on paved surfaces. If you are going to use it for snow removal on a paved surface, the rubber tracks are not good for that. They don't have the traction and they will wear out and cost a lot more to replace. However, this machine works just as well as our dozer for moving dirt and grading. I say that because we did have a New Holland Lx665 with tires and it wasn't half the machine for moving dirt and grading as this tracked one.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Go with the tracked machine, you won't be disappointed. I use the 247 75% of the time.


----------



## webprop

we have 3 cat 287s and absolutely kick the wheels ass in everything but concrete. tracks to me are the only way to go if you got the extra $ to spend


----------



## Mike S

I own a CT322 and its ok in the snow but rubber tire works better without a dout. I own the track machine for the reason for what I can do withit in the summer not the winter.


----------



## BIGBEN2004

I run a Takeuchi TL130 for my excavating needs but when it comes to snow, tires will out perform my track machine. When it comes to dirt or mud my track machine will run circles around tire machines. Not worth the extra money if all you will do is plow snow and use it here and their. If you must have the best of both worlds you can buy a tire machine and buy a set of VTS track systems for your dirt work and put the tires back on for snow but that is a costly way of doing business.


----------

